# Now select Fancy or Normal BSNL number using SMS



## vineetrocks2005 (Dec 16, 2011)

Now you can select a premium or normal GSM number using SMS. A unique initiative by BSNL

How to select Fancy or Normal BSNL number using SMS


----------

